# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Central Hidreólica del Hierro. Energía 100% limpia

## Luján

Hola!

Os paso a continuación un extracto de la página de Gorona del Viento, empresa pública encargada de la construcción y gestión de la Central Hidroeólica de la Isla de El Hierro.

En esta isla se ha proyectado que la generación de energía eléctrica sea 100% limpia mediante la construcción de una central hidroeólica.




> El proyecto Hidroeólico comprende, en este momento, los elementos que se relacionan a continuación: 
> 
> 
>     Depósito Superior: Situado en el cráter de La Caldera, tendrá una capacidad máxima de 556.333 m3 y dos tomas sumidero con impermeabilización en lámina PVC reparable bajo el agua.    Depósito Inferior: Situado en las proximidades de la C.T. Llanos Blancos, tendrá una capacidad útil de 150.000 m3, conformado por una presa construida a tal fin de materiales sueltos y impermeabilización en lámina PVC reparable bajo agua.-    Conducciones forzadas, compuestas por dos tuberías aéreas con tramo de 530 m bajo cardonal en galería. Conducción de impulsión de 3015 m de 0,8 m de diámetro, conducción de turbinación de 2.350 m de 1 m de diámetro y conducción de aspiración de  188 m  de 1 m de diámetro.    Central de Bombeo: instalado en un edificio de nueva construcción, estará constituido por 2 grupos bomba de 1500 kW y 6 grupos bomba de 500 kW, con una potencia total de 6 MW. Con variadores de 1500/500 kW.    Central de Turbinación: Constituida por 4 grupos Pelton de 2.830 kW de potencia cada uno, con una potencia total de 11,32 MW. El caudal máximo en generación es de 2,0 m3/s, con un salto bruto de 655 metros.    Parque eólico: Constituido por un conjunto de 5 aerogeneradores (Enercon E-70) de 2,3 MW de potencia cada uno, con una potencia total de 11,5 MW.    Subestación Eléctrica de Interconexión entre central hidráulica, central de bombeo y parque eólico. Se situará en zona anexa a la Subestación de Llanos Blancos, de doble embarrado y doble interruptor y punto de enganche en la SE Llanos Blancos.
> 
> El siguiente esquema representa la configuración básica de la Central Hidroeólica: 
> 
> 
> 
> El sistema de control regulará el funcionamiento del conjunto de forma que se garantice el suministro en condiciones adecuadas para mantener la estabilidad de la red de distribución.


Se tiene previsto que la central evite el consumo de unas 40 000 Toneladas de fuel, y la generación de 742 Tm de SO2, 130 118 Tm de CO2, 2 697 Tm de NOx y 47 Tm de VOCs en 5 años.

Además, la instalación también funcionará como reserva de agua para abastecimiento de la población.

----------


## Xuquer

Aparentemente tiene muy buena pinta Luján, parece que van a dar una solución energética y lo más limpia que cabe, dentro de unas posibilidades.
Bravo por esas iniciativas.  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> Central de Bombeo: instalado en un edificio de nueva construcción, estará constituido por 2 grupos bomba de 1500 kW y 6 grupos bomba de 500 kW, con una potencia total de 6 MW. Con variadores de 1500/500 kW.


La verdad es que con un proyecto ejecutable así, de esa envergadura yo ya cerraba mi año contable..., se me hace la boca horchata  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Aparentemente tiene muy buena pinta Luján, parece que van a dar una solución energética y lo más limpia que cabe, dentro de unas posibilidades.
> Bravo por esas iniciativas. 
> 
> 
> La verdad es que con un proyecto ejecutable así, de esa embergadura yo ya cerraba mi año contable..., se me hace la boca horchata 
> 
> salu2



¿_Embergadura_? será envergadura  :Wink: .

Pues sí. Es un planteamiento bastante directo: Energía eléctrica 100% limpia y autosuficiente.

La medida general consta, además de la central hidroeléctrica, de la instalación en los edificios que sea posible de placas solares de generación de electricidad y calentamiento de agua.

Será el paraíso de la Energía Limpia.

En la página indican que están en el proyecto instituciones de Creta y Madeira, para ver al viabilidad del mismo e implementarlo en sus islas si funciona.

----------


## Xuquer

> ¿_Embergadura_? será envergadura .



El queeee ??  :EEK!:   no se de que hablas  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Al final entre justito que vamos algunos y las prisas  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Al tema, siempre que existan placas fotovoltaicas y elementos que dejen residuos contaminantes no podemos consideran 100% energia limpia ¿ no ? . Aunque yo ya firmaria que la peor contaminación la dejasen este tipo de centrales.

----------


## Luján

Está claro que *todo* genera residuos, ya sea por su utilización (combustibles fósiles) o por su fabricación (materiales de los aerogeneradores, placas fotovoltaicas, bombas y turbinas, etc).

La cuestión es ¿qué es ambientalmente más rentable?

Entre gastar constantemente combustibles fósiles en centrales térmicas generando CO2, SO2, etc y eliminar (reciclar) cada x años residuos contaminantes de placas y generadores, pues.... creo que me quedo con lo segundo.

Si nos queremos poner "tontos" se puede decir que la fabricación y destrucción de estos elementos contaminantes no se realiza en la isla, con lo que no le importa a los herreños.

----------


## No Registrado

hola buenas me gustaria saber si han hecho algun parque eolico en la zona de la charca en zalamea de la serena o alguna urbanizacion o algo parecido

mi email es freixerhj@hotmail.com te lo agradeceria mucho q. me enviaras la respuesta al email ya k. es muy importante para mi q. se va hacer en esa zona.. o se ha hecho

muchas gracias perdona las molestias...

----------


## No Registrado

Central Hidroeólica: una mentira más.

http://www.ossinissa.com/index.php?o...mid=42&lang=es

----------


## Luján

> Central Hidroeólica: una mentira más.
> 
> http://www.ossinissa.com/index.php?o...mid=42&lang=es


Querido No Registrado.

La página que vinculas sólo merece una cailifación: Demagógica.

Y esto es así porque intenta poner en tela de jucio todos los datos realmente referenciados en el proyecto sólo con palabras, sin aportar datos de confianza. Además de decir tan sólo verdades a medias.

Son tantas las inexactitudes que se muestran que no tengo tiempo material para poder rebatirlas, pero sí te doy un ejemplo.




> [...]Partiendo de esta base, *Gorona del Viento S.A.* diseñó su sistema de generación, basándose en técnicas de sobra conocidas y aplicadas en el sistema eléctrico español (concretamente en las plantas nucleares).


¿Centrales nucleares? no entiendo que tienen que ver las centrales nucleares aquí, la verdad.




> La única novedad que aporta el proyecto es la energía eólica como *sistema principal* de generación, elección a todas luces novedosa en Europa, ya que en la mayoría de sistemas eléctricos juega un papel complementario o auxiliar.


No sé de dónde se han sacado esto, porque el papel principal es el de la energía hidráulica. La energía eólica se utilizará para bombear el agua al vaso superior durante la noche y como apoyo en caso de demanda excesiva




> Cabe recordar que la energía eólica es *fluctuante* y genera dentro de unos márgenes de viento determinados, fuera de los cuales el sistema debe permanecer desacoplado de la red para no alterar sus parámetros de calidad y seguridad. Esta realidad no es nada deseable para las compañías y consumidores eléctricos, al aumentar la frecuencia de los cortes de suministro como consecuencia de desestabilizaciones en la red. Por todo ello, la energía eólica *necesitará siempre del respaldo de sistemas convencionales*. No obstante, para _Gorona del Viento S.A._ éste es un problema secundario, al considerar en su Proyecto que El Hierro _"tiene suficiente potencial eólico como para cubrir toda su demanda de electricidad"_ *sin aportar estudios serios y contrastados que demuestren la estabilidad del mismo*: el parámetro más importante cuando se habla de generación. Esta decisión tan a la ligera es la que hace de la Central Hidroeólica un sistema de "*experimentación*", hecho que le impedirá durante mucho tiempo desmantelar la Central de Llanos Blancos: capaz de mantener en condiciones de normalidad los parámetros eléctricos. El presupuesto inicial de la inversión ascendía a *54 millones de euros*.
> 
> Fuente: Datos de partida [...] (ossinissa), vinculado desde tu vínculo.


Es de sobra conocido que la isla de El Hierro es una de los lugares donde el viento sopla con una constancia superior a la media de todas las Canarias. Y el corte de suministro eólico nos es tan peligroso, pues no se hace de golpe, sino progresivamente, para evitar, precisamente, fluctuaciones importantes en el suministro.

----------


## No Registrado

1. A las barras de salida de las centrales nucleares se les suelen acoplar aerogeneradores para las horas valle.

2. Aunque es el planteamiento más lógico el que citas, Gorona del Viento, S.A. plantea lo contrario. He aquí parte del disparate, amigo. Continúa analizando los caudales de subida y bajada y la curva de demanda de la isla.

3. El Hierro tiene lugares donde existen vientos constantes y fuertes durante casi la totalidad del año. La montaña donde han decidido colocar los generadores no es precisamente uno de ellos. La han elegido para ahorrar sección de cables y dolores de cabeza con Endesa.

Para cualquier persona sensibilizada con el medio ambiente, reconozco que este proyecto atrae la atención, pero a los que somos de El Hierro y conocemos a su Cabildo, de sobra sabemos que se trata de una ruina más, como lo fue la famosa planta de biocombustibles, que ahora es una mole de hormigón en ruinas pese a que Europa financió las obras. Y se dio la misma publicidad que a la Central Hidroeólica.

----------


## Luján

> 1. A las barras de salida de las centrales nucleares se les suelen acoplar aerogeneradores para las horas valle.


Querrás decir para las horas pico, en todo caso. De todos modos, lo que yo he visto que se acopla a centrales nucleares son, casualmente, saltos de agua, para generar electricidad en las horas pico y aprovechar la energía sobrante de la central para bombear agua al vaso superior.




> 2. Aunque es el planteamiento más lógico el que citas, Gorona del Viento, S.A. plantea lo contrario. He aquí parte del disparate, amigo. Continúa analizando los caudales de subida y bajada y la curva de demanda de la isla.


No he conseguido ver en ningún documento de Gorona del Viento lo que tú dices. Para mí el generador fundamental es el agua, y el eólico de refuerzo.

Como mucho admito que la capacidad de generación sea mayor la eólica que la hidráulica, pero eso no significa que sea la fuente principal.




> 3. El Hierro tiene lugares donde existen vientos constantes y fuertes durante casi la totalidad del año. La montaña donde han decidido colocar los generadores no es precisamente uno de ellos. La han elegido para ahorrar sección de cables y dolores de cabeza con Endesa.


Me imagino que esto lo sabes porque tendrás estudios eólicos con torres de anemómetros, etc. Ellos seguramente sí los tengan. De todos modos es un hecho que puede que a nivel se tierra no se note viento en esa ladera, pero te aseguro que a 25m de altura el viento sopla mucho más, en esa montaña como en todas.




> Para cualquier persona sensibilizada con el medio ambiente, reconozco que este proyecto atrae la atención, pero a los que somos de El Hierro y conocemos a su Cabildo, de sobra sabemos que se trata de una ruina más, como lo fue la famosa planta de biocombustibles, que ahora es una mole de hormigón en ruinas pese a que Europa financió las obras. Y se dio la misma publicidad que a la Central Hidroeólica.


Una planta de biocombustibles en el Hierro es una tontería, en eso coincidimos, pues esta isla no tiene demanda de combustibles, ni generación de biomasa, suficientes para rentabilizar una intalación así.


Por otro lado, comentar que está claro que la energía eólica puede fallar, incluso durante varios días, esto provocaría que la central agotara los recursos hídricos (al no poder bombear el agua al vaso superior), y por eso no se desmantelará la central térmica.

Sin entrar en descalificaciones personales ni generales, la idea que se emite al resto de Canarias, y por ende al resto del mundo, es que los herreños siempre se oponen a cualquier gran infraestructura que promueva el Cabildo. En algunos casos esta oposición tiene lógica, en otros no.

----------


## Salut

> No he conseguido ver en ningún documento de Gorona del Viento lo que tú dices. Para mí el generador fundamental es el agua, y el eólico de refuerzo.


Nopes... para que eso fuera así, tendría que nacer una fuente en el mismísimo crater.

La fuente de energía son los aerogeneradores, sirviendo el sistema hidráulico únicamente para *regulación*: cuando no sopla el viento, cuando se produce más electricidad de la que se consume, etc.





> Me imagino que esto lo sabes porque tendrás estudios eólicos con torres de anemómetros, etc. Ellos seguramente sí los tengan. De todos modos es un hecho que puede que a nivel se tierra no se note viento en esa ladera, pero te aseguro que a 25m de altura el viento sopla mucho más, en esa montaña como en todas.


A priori no veo ninguna necesidad de poner en cuestión esto. Al fin y al cabo, los problemas legales y los costes de distribución de la energía son muchas veces más importantes que el propio potencial eólico.

Lo que no acabo de entender es por qué se lo considera como algo "negativo", si con ello se evitan algunos otros costes de inversión.






> Una planta de biocombustibles en el Hierro es una tontería, en eso coincidimos, pues esta isla no tiene demanda de combustibles, ni generación de biomasa, suficientes para rentabilizar una intalación así.


Por lo que he leido en la web de la asociacion esta, es que se trata de una central de biogas. Y puede tener mucho sentido, puesto que los pocos lodos de depuradora que se generan no llegarían a producir gas en grandes cantidades (lo justo para un pequeño grupo electrógeno).

Otra cosa es que tal vez se haya tratado de una obra para poner el cazo de los fondos europeos, y que ahora no funcione por esa falta de planificación. Lo cual no tiene por qué tener nada que ver con la central hidroeólica.

----------


## San Ateo

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Salut.

La energía fundamental no puede ser la hidroeléctrica, ya que esa energía se basa en la aparición de agua, de manera natural, a una altura sobre el nivel del mar. Por la parte hidroeléctrica, siempre se va a consumir energía, que será la diferencia entre la energía que se produce y la energía que cuesta subir el agua.

De todas formas, por la teoría de explotación de los sistemas eléctricos y para garantizar el suministro seguro a la isla, siempre tiene que haber funcionando algún grupo hidráulico (incluso aunque sobre energía eólica). Esto se debe a que la energía hidráulica es fácilmente regulable (la tecnología está muy desarrollada y muy probada) y la eólica es regulable pero con tecnología menos fiable (la mejor forma de regular con eólica es apagar o encender molinos).

Así, el funcinamiento sera agua dando vueltas por las tuberías soportada por el viento. En caso de una avería de algún molino o de caida del viento, el circuito hidráulico se reajusta.

La verdad es que suena bien y técnicamente, parece estar bien resuelto. El mayor problema, que seguro que han previsto los de REE, es que haya un periodo sin viento anormalmente alto (se dan) y que la energía almacenada en el vaso superior no sea suficiente.

Desde mi perspectiva, el problema es el coste. Hablan de una inversión de 54 M. Si el consumo anual previsto es de 48 GWh y los molinos eólicos tienen una vida útil de unos 25 años y las centrales hidráulicas unos 50 años, supuesto una inversión 50%-50% en eólica e hidráulica, obtenemos que cuesta 30 /MWh sólo de amortización de la inversión. Luego de retribución al capital (el inversor querra ganar algo), pongamos un 7%, supone que hay que añadir otros 35-40 /MWh (parece extraño, pero es lo mismo que cuando pides una hipoteca. Al final has pagado más intereses que devolución del préstamo). A eso hay que añadir el coste de operación de este tipo de centrales que suele estar alrededor de 5 /MWh.

En total sale unos 80 /MWh a comparar con el coste de hacerlo con gasoleo (en una planta que ya existe). En principio, creo que hacerlo con gasóleo debe estar por encima de esas cifras (y subirá más según suba el petróleo).

En conclusión, parece tener sentido económico, tiene sentido medioambiental, proporciona un servicio fiable a los habitantes del Hierro.... a mi no me parece mal

El problema es que se vayan los costes de inversión por 'regalitos' a pagar. Entonces no saldría rentable económicamente.

Por cierto, un comentario a los de la web 'Ossinissa'. Los habitantes de El Hierro pagan el mismo precio que los de la península cuando, por estar aislados, su coste es mucho mayor. De hecho, en estos momentos, el coste de generación en la península está alrededor de 60 /MWh (incluidos los molinos) que es mucho menos del coste en El Hierro (estará alrededor de 90 /MWh hoy).

Las islas SIEMPRE ESTÁN SUBVENCIONADAS en cuanto a factura de la luz y seguirán estándolo. Pero, por favor, que no reclamen una bajada de la luz. Muchos defensores de las renovables olvidan que hay un coste muy grande en ellas que son los costes de inversión (mucho mayores que en ningún otro tipo de tecnología). Eso también hay que pagarlo.

----------


## No Registrado

En las centrales nucleares, por lo menos en España, en las horas valle se acoplan aerogeneradores para hacer frente a los consumos bajos, de esta forma se ahorra bastante energía por la noche. Cuando vendes electricidad, tu interés es reducir consumos de generación en horas valle. Compara el consumo de auxiliares de una central nuclear con el consumo de auxiliares de un aerogenerador y me entenderás. Además, por la noche es cuando más viento hay y es cuando los aeros dan su mayor rendimiento. Ésto es física básica, vamos, pero si sigues emperretado en defender los disparates de Don Tomás, allá tú.

Para que lo entiendas, el depósito es como una pila y el agua es su carga. Los aerogeneradores son la fuente de energía principal, y si fallan entra la pila como auxiliar. ¿Sabes lo que es una UPS o un SAI? Pos la central hidroeólica viene a ser eso pero a lo bestia, hablando a grandes rasgos.

Esta obra, como todas las que lleva a cabo el Cabildo es una "papafritada" como decimos por aquí, para que cuatro empresas cercanas a su Presidente se forren.

El coste medioambiental de la obra en un medio tan frágil supera con creces su supuesto respeto al medio ambiente, que en ningún caso llegará a ser 100% renovables: REE no permite que se elimine la central diesel. Por otro lado, los aerogeneradores, su transporte, las tuberías, su fabricación, etc. se llevan a cabo con métodos de fabricación que tienen como base la energía fósil. Un proyecto muy difícil de amortizar en una isla con 6000 clientes, razón por la cual Endesa "se raja" desde un principio aportando muy poco a la inversión. Recuerda que los aerogeneradores tienen una vida útil de 20 años, a partir de la cual hay que cambiar pieza a pieza el invento.

Como mínimo la Central tiene vocación de ruina. No digo que en Andalucía o en una isla canaria con mayor número de habitantes como Gran Canaria no sea rentable, digo que en El Hierro desde mi punto de vista es un disparate. Y esto no sólo lo digo yo, lo han dicho otros ingenieros de renombre en Canarias como Roque Calero, y empresarios del sector como el escritor Alberto Vázquez Figueroa.

En tiempos de crisis donde Europa da perras para diversificar la economía, a todos los caciques se le ocurren obras faraónicas para mamandurrias, pero eso creo que pasa en todos lados y no sólo en El Hierro. Allá la inteligencia de cada uno. El tiempo pondrá a cada uno en su sitio, por suerte.

Y lo de la factura de la luz lo han dicho porque el señorito Presidente del Cabildo dijo a los herreños que no pagarían luz. De ninguna manera es demagogia por parte de esta asociación.

----------


## San Ateo

Voy a intentar comentar algunas cosas que dices e intentar que me aclares alguna otra que no entiendo




> En las centrales nucleares, por lo menos en España, en las horas valle se acoplan aerogeneradores para hacer frente a los consumos bajos, de esta forma se ahorra bastante energía por la noche. Cuando vendes electricidad, tu interés es reducir consumos de generación en horas valle. Compara el consumo de auxiliares de una central nuclear con el consumo de auxiliares de un aerogenerador y me entenderás. Además, por la noche es cuando más viento hay y es cuando los aeros dan su mayor rendimiento.


Las centrales nucleares funcionan aislada e independientemente. Su operación es siempre la misma; día y noche producen la misma electricidad. Eso crea un problema de operación del Sistema Eléctrico, es decir, si no hay consumo, que una central siga produciendo electricidad crea un problema. Pero es un problema del Sistema Eléctrico, no de la central nuclear.

Antes de 1982, en España había muchos Sistemas Eléctricos, uno por cada empresa eléctrica, por lo que el problema era muy grande para quien tenía una central nuclear. Para solucionarlo, ya que no se podía bajar la producción de electricidad por las noches, la otra solución era aumentar el consumo.

Eso se realizó invirtiendo en centrales de bombeo que, como bien comentas funcionan almacenando energía (como las pilas) para los momentos en que hay mucho consumo (durante el día).

Desde un punto de vista de gestión, no se acoplan aerogeneradores con centrales nucleares, ni con ningún otro tipo de central. De hecho, es verdad que suele haber más viento por las noches (no en todos los sitios, va por zonas), lo que es un problema adicional (producir más electricidad cuando nadie la consume).

Con el boom de la eólica, REE ya ha visto que necesita más centrales de bombeo y, de hecho, en España se están construyendo varias.

Lo que no entiendo es tu argumentación de los consumos auxiliares. En general, cuando se vende cualquier cosa, lo que quieres es reducir tus consumos auxiliares (los que tiene la propia central), para poder vender cuanto más mejor. Pero no sólo en valle, también en puntas y sobre todo en puntas (ya que la electricidad extra que vendes te la pagan mejor).

Lo de que las centrales nucleares siempre produzcan lo mismo es por su diseño; en Francia hay centrales nucleares que por la noche producen menos pero en España todas se diseñaron para funcionar siempre igual. Es la única forma que encontraron en Francia de adaptar el consumo a un parque generador con más de un 80% de energía nuclear.




> Para que lo entiendas, el depósito es como una pila y el agua es su carga. Los aerogeneradores son la fuente de energía principal, y si fallan entra la pila como auxiliar. ¿Sabes lo que es una UPS o un SAI? Pos la central hidroeólica viene a ser eso pero a lo bestia, hablando a grandes rasgos.


Creo que lo entiendo bien, pero tienes que tener en cuenta que un sistema eléctrico (la isla de Hierro es un sistema por si solo ya que no está conectado con nada) no puedes depender de una central únicamente. En general, se tienen varios grupos funcionando a la vez al ralentí, de manera que si se estropea uno, el otro rápidamente le suple. Podrías pensar que mejor tenerlo parado y arrancarlo cuando se estropee el otro, pero arrancar cualquier grupo lleva tiempo y puede fallar y, en ese tiempo, toda la isla se quedaría a oscuras. En el caso de el proyecto que comentamos, si, de repente, se va el viento, no daría tiempo a arrancar la central hidráulica sin que se produjera el apagón, por lo uqe la central hidráulica debe estar funcionando siempre (aunque sea al ralentí).

Sobre lo que comentas de Endesa, es lógico que no apoye nada. Si no sale sus grupos diesel siguen funcionando y a ganar dinero. En caso contrario, son para tirar a la basura. Claramente, no puede estar interesado.

En aspectos medioambientales, tienes razón en muchas cosas. Si la central actual sigue valiendo, lo mejor es dejarla. Pero si de lo que se está hablando es de hacer una igual u optar por la hidroeólica, yo apostaría por esta última. A pesar de todos los costes medioambientales que comentas (lo de las tuberías, etc) y que son ciertos, en promedio, se mejora. Y la solución a los problemas mediambientales del mundo vendrá de millones de poquitos y no de unos pocos proyectos faraónicos en los grandes centros de población.

Perdona el rollo. Del resto de temas políticos mejor no opino. No porque no conozca la situación de El Hierro (que no la conozco) sino porque las razones de los políticos casi siempre son otras de las que guía la razón.

----------


## Salut

En mi humilde opinión, el Sr. No Registrado debería documentarse mejor respecto al sigificado de hora punta, hora valle, etc.

Las centrales nucleares y las eólicas no tienen absolutamente NADA de complementarias. Se excluyen mutuamente al luchar por el mismo nicho de mercado: proveer la "carga base". Por eso me río yo de todos esos pronucleares que hablan de _complementariedad_.

La energía que es complementaria tanto para las centrales nucleares como para las eólicas es la HIDRÁULICA. También lo son las turbinas de gas o de gasóleo. Su nicho de mercado es el de REGULAR LAS PUNTAS DE CONSUMO.


Y la central de gasóleo no se desmantela por una sencilla razón: debe existir potencia instalada suficiente para suplir un fallo del grupo generador mayor(*). Es decir, si reventasen los aerogeneradores o las turbinas, siempre quedará la central de gasóleo como equipo auxiliar.


(*) En los sistemas insulares sólo el grupo mayor. En el sistema peninsular, se debe pensar más en un "fallo mayor", que se estimaría sobre la pérdida de varias centrales a la vez (p. ej. una nuclear en parada técnica + un fallo de seguridad en otra + un accidente en una central térmica + ...).

----------


## No Registrado

Salut, el generador mayor de la hidroeólica es de una potencia muy inferior a la central diesel, a la cual, todo hay que decirlo, han añadido un nuevo grupo que llaman "de emergencia" a lo zorro para equiparar su potencia de generación con la potencia de los aeros. La idea que tienen es mantener en vacío (o ralentí, como quieras llamarlo) la central diesel para suplir las más que notables carencias técnicas de la empresa Gorona del Viento (o "gorrona" del viento, como la empiezan a llamar ya por aquí), las cuales sin duda les darán más de un dolor de cabeza y probablemente ceros contínuos en la isla. Una isla que dicho sea de paso transporta en 20 kV aún (si a eso se le puede llamar transporte). 

Con respecto a la complementariedad de aeros y centrales nucleares, puedo estar equivocado, pero recuerdo asistir a una charlita de esas que organizó Gorona del Viento al principio de la contienda donde un especialista hablaba del tema. No me extraña nada que también en esto mintieran.

No me parece que un proyecto de este tipo justifique la afección a 3 Lugares de Interés Comunitario, 2 Zonas de Especial Protección para las Aves y 2 Espacios Naturales Protegidos, sinceramente. Más aún habiendo islas casi desérticas con saltos de agua mucho mayores. Para que se hagan una idea, Tenerife tiene cimas que superan los 2.500 m, Gran Canaria los 2.000 m, La Palma igual que Gran Canaria, etc. Vienen a cargarse uno de los ecosistemas más ricos de las Islas Canarias que hasta ahora ha escapado de la barbarie constructora que profesa los "nacional-listos" de Coalición Canaria, con cientos de endemismos y especies en peligro de extinción, 3 de las cuales viven única y exclusivamente donde se va a construir el dichoso embalse de los coj...

----------


## Luján

> [...]No me parece que un proyecto de este tipo justifique la afección a 3 Lugares de Interés Comunitario, 2 Zonas de Especial Protección para las Aves y 2 Espacios Naturales Protegidos, sinceramente. Más aún habiendo islas casi desérticas con saltos de agua mucho mayores. Para que se hagan una idea, Tenerife tiene cimas que superan los 2.500 m, Gran Canaria los 2.000 m, La Palma igual que Gran Canaria, etc. Vienen a cargarse uno de los ecosistemas más ricos de las Islas Canarias que hasta ahora ha escapado de la barbarie constructora que profesa los "nacional-listos" de Coalición Canaria, con cientos de endemismos y especies en peligro de extinción, 3 de las cuales viven única y exclusivamente donde se va a construir el dichoso embalse de los coj...


Dudo mucho que ningún endemismo se localize nada más que en un lugar tan pequeño como el del embalse, ni siquiera el Lagarto Gigante tiene una zona tan estrecha.

Hablando de los saltos y las cumbres, El Hierro también pasa de los 1500m, y no se va a poner allí la central, secillamente porque el coste de elevar el agua desde el vaso inferior, si lo dejas a nivel del mar sería prohibitivo. Tendrías que llenar la isla de ventiladores y centrales diesel. Así que no hables de alturas. También es menos malo contruir estas infraestructuras (que tienen realmente y comparado con otras menos impacto ecológico) en zonas con esa protección que en Pre-Parque o Parque Nacional o Natural. Las 3 zonas que comentas de La Palma, Tenerife y Gran Canaria son o Parque Nacional o Parque Natural. Las figuras de protección son diferentes por algo.

Sí que es cierto que en otras islas se prodrían crear saltos de agua en algunos lugares. Pero no precisamente en esas alturas.

EDIT: Por cierto: ¿Qué islas casi desérticas tienen saltos de agua, si quiera mayores? En Canarias seguro que ninguna.

----------


## Salut

> No me parece que un proyecto de este tipo justifique la afección a 3 Lugares de Interés Comunitario, 2 Zonas de Especial Protección para las Aves y 2 Espacios Naturales Protegidos, sinceramente.


Pues según cual sea la afección, puede estar justificado o no. Hay que tener en cuenta que cualquier otra alternativa también tiene afección, por lo que sería cuestión de mirar los respectivos estudios de impacto ambiental.





> Más aún habiendo islas casi desérticas con saltos de agua mucho mayores. Para que se hagan una idea, Tenerife tiene cimas que superan los 2.500 m, Gran Canaria los 2.000 m, La Palma igual que Gran Canaria, etc. Vienen a cargarse uno de los ecosistemas más ricos de las Islas Canarias que hasta ahora ha escapado de la barbarie constructora que profesa los "nacional-listos" de Coalición Canaria, con cientos de endemismos y especies en peligro de extinción, 3 de las cuales viven única y exclusivamente donde se va a construir el dichoso embalse de los coj...



¿¿¿En serio que propones interconectar El Hierro con las demás islas???  ·_·

----------


## chorizo

Hola foreros, hola ossinitrol (...), me presento, soy exalumno de ITOP y he hecho algo de oposición al proyecto :Frown: .

 Acerca de las minicentrales hidroeléctricas, en Cáceres hay una de 12MW/3M€ de capital privado, mientras que la de El Hierro es de 10MW/64M€ de capital público. Es por tanto 25 veces la diferencia de precio entre una central de presa simple y una presa reversible?

 Para mi lo más negativo es que es una especulación verde con concursos de adjudicación corruptos, que está destruyendo capital ambiental y capital público.

 Este proyecto se ha vendido como lo mejor de lo mejor y saldrá en las revistas como ejemplo, y gracias al trol que esta hablando en este foro, la gente de la isla no hará caso a nada.

----------


## Luján

> Hola foreros, hola ossinitrol (...), me presento, soy exalumno de ITOP y he hecho algo de oposición al proyecto.
> 
>  Acerca de las minicentrales hidroeléctricas, en Cáceres hay una de 12MW/3M de capital privado, mientras que la de El Hierro es de 10MW/64M de capital público. Es por tanto 25 veces la diferencia de precio entre una central de presa simple y una presa reversible?
> 
>  Para mi lo más negativo es que es una especulación verde con concursos de adjudicación corruptos, que está destruyendo capital ambiental y capital público.
> 
>  Este proyecto se ha vendido como lo mejor de lo mejor y saldrá en las revistas como ejemplo, y gracias al trol que esta hablando en este foro, la gente de la isla no hará caso a nada.



Antes de nada, Bienvenido.

En la diferencia de precios deberías aclarar si en la central de Cáceres ya existe alguna infraestructura ya creada, además de si incluye el parque eólico. La de El Hierro es totalmente nueva. Además de que es más caro el transporte de los materiales a la isla que dentro de la Península.

¿A quién te refieres como troll?

----------


## chorizo

Un troll se dice en el argot forero.

La minicentral hidroeléctrica se puede ver en la página 123 de www.energiasrenovables.ciemat.es/adjuntos_documentos/Minicentrales_hidroelectricas.pdf

El presupuesto lo he sacado de aquí http://doe.juntaex.es/pdfs/doe/2001/1270O/01051193.pdf

En este caso la minicentral aprovecha el embalse de Jerte, Plasencia.http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embalse_de_Plasencia
http://www.embalses.net/pantano-1001...plasencia.html El coste de la presa no lo tengo, pero es una escollera de 600mx42m y 850m3 de hormigón, mucho no deberá haber costado. No obstante tiene una capacidad de embalsado de 60Hm3, mientras que el sistema de balsas reversible tienen una capacidad de 0,5Hm3 y 0,125Hm3.

Los 5 generadores eólicos tienen un presupuesto de 15M€, ya que son modelos muy caros (aunque también se tendrán que reemplazar con el tiempo). El coste del proyecto hidroeléctrico es de 50M€, pero el de obra pública es de 64M€.

El plan de Obras Públicas para toda Andalucía en 1975 fue de 720M€ actuales sumando la inflación http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigat...07/05/022.html.

----------


## Luján

> Un troll se dice en el argot forero.[...]


Sé prefectamente lo que es un troll en el argot forero  :Wink: . Lo que te preguntaba es a quién consideras un troll de los que ha nescrito en este hilo.

Con lo demás ya me has aclarado que no se pueden comparar los precios, ya que en la minicentral que hablas ya aprovechan una presa existente, y en El Hierro no.

----------


## chorizo

El troll de la sala es.......................No Registrado
Guest.

Acabo de encontrar el presupuesto final de la presa de Jerte (pag 59) ropdigital.ciccp.es/pdf/publico/1996/1996_julio_agosto_3356_04.pdf . En un principio no se hizo la minicentral porque no era rentable, sin embargo el coste final de la obra pública para regadío y abastecimiento de la ciudad de Plasencia (80.000 Hab) de 60Hm3 es de 25M€ sumando la inflación desde 1985, lo que equivale a 300€/Hab. En El Hierro ya se han hecho obras para suministro hídrico como pozos, galerías, bombas, y han sido muy caras, la isla ya está abastecida con agua.

Vayamos entonces con el caso eléctrico.

El capital público destinado para el abastecimiento de energía eléctrica de El Hierro (10.000 Hab) con la minicentral, el sistema de balsas reversibles y los aerogeneradores es de 6.000€/Hab.

El capital público destinado para el abastecimiento de energía eléctrica con la minicentral de Jerte es 0. Es inversión privada.

----------


## Salut

Vamos a ver... hay una diferencia MUY grande entre hacer una represa sobre un cauce más o menos impermeable, y tener que construir una enorme balsa de agua -tipo balsa de regulación agrícola-. Y visto lo que cuestan los aerogeneradores, la diferencia de costes parece más que justificada.

Que la obra se haga con dinero público no es más sinónimo de corrupción que si se hace con dinero privado (sí, el sector privado también está lleno de corruptelas). Y hay que recordar que para este tipo de obras existe un concurso público, adjudicándose a quien presente la mejor oferta (obviamente se puede manipular con el pliego de condiciones, pero eso es otro cantar).

Ah! Y el coste de abastecimiento con Jerte no es 0 ni de lejos: os toca pagarlo por la factura de la luz. En el caso de La Gorona lo que se paga de factura (más la compensación por insularidad) es dinero que vuelve a las arcas públicas.

----------


## chorizo

Hola salut, no sé que tienes con los extremeños...pero no soy de Jerte.


Tenías razón, hay diferencia de costes entre la presa y el sistema de balsas reversible, ya que la primera cuesta 4.000 millones y la segunda 8.000 millones. En cuanto a coste por capacidad, en Jerte es 70 millones por hectómetro, en Ajares es 13.000 millones por hectómetro, 185 veces más.


La factura eléctrica la paga el que la contrata y el sector público puede invertir en energía, pero en tal caso en un sistema eficiente, no para robar un 54% del PIB de una zona, que es más o menos como el extremeño.

La obra no va a a beneficiar a las arcas públicas de la isla, si ya de por sí le ha restado 10.000 millones de pesetas, su mantenimiento va a aumentar el agujero deficitario. El dinero que Gorona obtenga al vender energía a Endesa, no va a bastar para mantener la central, que va a necesitar más dinero público aún. Ese dinero lo pagará la isla, que además se le cierra el grifo de inversión pública. Además los ciudadanos de la isla seguirán pagando la factura eléctrica, y más cara.

----------

